# A Few Pics



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 5, 2012)

Here are some pics of my flock.  I sheared them a couple weeks ago and have been meaning to post pics.  

From left to right: Bean (yearling Romney/Southdown ewe), Southdown ram lamb, Barley (twin to Bean), Southdown ram lamb, Darla (dam to everyone)













I was pleased to see their condition when I sheared them.  Darla raised those twin rams on hay and pasture alone.  In fact, nobody had hay until a couple weeks ago (when the drought started), and they all look great.  I can't wait to breed the Romney/Southdown ewes this year and see how they do.  I'm going to breed them back to a Southdown.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 5, 2012)

When were your ram lambs born? They're almost as big as their mother! lol


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 5, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> When were your ram lambs born? They're almost as big as their mother! lol


They were born Feb. 28th.  They're getting big, but aren't quite as heavy as I'd like yet.


----------



## secuono (Jul 5, 2012)

Is there a reason you dock so high up?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2012)

secuono said:
			
		

> Is there a reason you dock so high up?


Well my Southdown ewe was purchased as a yearling, and the breeder shows, so that's why she was docked so high.  The two natural colored ewes I docked at the dorsal end of the caudal tail fold, where it's recommended, so that's where I did it.  Same with the ram lambs, actually.  I do *some* showing now and then, so I docked the tail at the longest I thought would be acceptable for showing.  I don't like super short docks, but I also don't care for super long ones either.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 6, 2012)

I like the funny looking brown/black one on the other side of the feeder in the 2nd pic....

Pretty sheep!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jul 6, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I like the funny looking brown/black one on the other side of the feeder in the 2nd pic....
> 
> Pretty sheep!


  Yes, she's a new breed of sheep.  I have a pic of her too.


----------

